# Adding a valve stem to a pump sprayer.



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Not that i really need it but i was wondering if someone has added this to a pump sprayer.I was thinking of adding a valve stem a screw in kind with a washer or one like they have in tires.I use a back pack sprayer which is easy to pump so i don't really need it but in some situations it could be helpful.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll post just because I know how it feels to start a thread and get no replies.

I have a backpack sprayer I use for bleach application sometimes when I need more control than DSing. Jackin' on that lever bothers my elbow. I don't use it enough to warrent buying one with an electric pump.

I worked with a guy long ago that on his first day asked if it was ok to have a beer at lunch. The boss wasn't there another worker said it was allright. He guzzled the first 16oz draft and ordered another. He said it helped him with the _*shakes*_. In short, the crew fired the poor soul a few weeks later; the boss didn't object.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my local colleagues installed a stem on his pump sprayer. It worked good. I thought about doing it, but I just got backpacks instead. Then I learned to downstream, and the backpacks haven't left the shop since.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Shakey0818 said:


> Not that i really need it but i was wondering if someone has added this to a pump sprayer.I was thinking of adding a valve stem a screw in kind with a washer or one like they have in tires.I use a back pack sprayer which is easy to pump so i don't really need it but in some situations it could be helpful.


In a previous life, I worked with pump sprayers that had Schrader valves installed, they worked well, put you do need to be aware of the pressure limitations. The ones we used also had pressure gauges installed.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A number of years ago I experimented with it. Worked exceptionally well with the pump shown. The pump auto shuts off at whatever pressure I want - does NOT auto turn on. But still saves oodles of time and fatigue.

I also put a 20 foot hose on the sprayer so it can remain in one place while I walk around the room and mist the paper.











That pump finally rusted out so I bought a Gilmore plastic one and switched the valve.

The new Gilmore tank also has a relief valve as a safety precaution.


----------

